# XD life Span...



## [email protected]

Bought it about 9 weeks ago SC XD 9mm shot 4000 rds (think I'm insane, huh?), love it so much just can't stop taking it to the range and so much I bought a 45 ACP today . 
I'm curious life expectancy for XD, XD barrel, and hammer.
Any comment?


----------



## Todd

4000 rounds in 9 weeks! Holy crap! 

I don't think you're going to fine a definitive answer of, "The XD will last ______ rounds before it dies." There are guys, some here, and more on XD Talk, that have waaaaaaay more rounds through their guns than yours and they're still working. Maintain it properly and it will last. 

FYI, the XD has a striker, not a firing pin.


----------



## propellerhead

I went over 10,000 in the first year I had my XD9 Service. I only cleaned it maybe 7-8 times during that year. I was shooting about 200 per week. It's around 12,500 right now. I've bought other XDs so this one gets to see see some downtime in the safe. 

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7111


----------



## Joeywhat

You should get well over 10,000 with it...IIRC there was a test done by a group that did something similar to the Glock testing...drop it on all sorts of nasty stuff and shoot it a whole lot. I believe they did that test (which is around 1000 rounds), and still put another 10,000 through it afterwards.

I just recently bought an XD9, and if time permits I'll probably put a couple thousand through it every month or so. I can get range ammo for around $180-200/1000, which isn't too bad. I can afford that on a monthly/bi-monthly basis.


----------



## niadhf

Just a question. 4000 rounds in 9 weeeks (yipes) and you have questions of its dependability? why? I read that as you have had lots of problems (dependability vs. life span) and haven't heard such. Looking for some clarification as it is a "short list" gun for me and have heard MUCH positive (and have loved it when i shot it) and little negative.
Thanks


----------



## BrokenArrow

Read of a 20,000 round test w an XD9.

SA says they have test fired various models over 20,000 rounds, including the XD45 compact.

Heard of some 9/40s going over 100K at a rental range somewhere; it's possible.

Nobody really knows. Glocks are tough, but some of them have failed 10K tests w the feds (DHS), and the FBI broke two under 20,000 rounds when they tested 'em in 1997 (10,000 was the min required). A SIG P229/357 in federal service has over 100,000 through it. Some lasted much less. 

Stuff happens. Or not.


----------



## Joeywhat

I think the major factors that will play into the life expectancy are how well it is treated, teh ammo you are running through it, and how often and thoroughly you are cleaning it. Also, because something on the gun breaks doesn't mean it's toast...send it back to Springfield and they will fix it for you..lifetime warranties are great.


----------

